

How to exclude screenshot from Google+ Feedback? - NambiAdhimoolam

Google Plus - SendFeedback always captures the screenshot which has lot of private information. How to exclude it if I don't want to share that screen with Google?
======
inportb
Black out the whole screenshot, perhaps?

~~~
NambiAdhimoolam
ya..i even tried to squeeze the screen to hide critical details. Wondering any
better options

